
Node.js Is a Salad Bar Thoughts on Boilerplate, Frameworks and Usability - ZoeZoeBee
https://medium.com/@modernserf/node-js-is-a-salad-bar-74ec01bd4390#.7x87fydp9
======
rmason
I've always thought that Node and the various JS frameworks cry out for an
administrator with a GUI. We got away from language frameworks where you first
had to edit six different XML files to begin any project. Is having to edit
multiple interacting JSON files really that big an improvement?

When learning something new the quicker you get to just building something as
opposed to administrative trivia the better.

